

MIT Whizzes Create an Amazing New 3-D Printing Technique - replicatorblog
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/09/hyperform-formlabs-thinking-inside-the-box/

======
kineticfocus
Neat but Hilbert Curves are pretty old school. Origami the next step? Maybe
this?: [http://www.geek.com/news/nasa-set-to-approve-japanese-
fleet-...](http://www.geek.com/news/nasa-set-to-approve-japanese-fleet-of-
origami-space-shuttles-591372/)

